# The Very Basic Guide to GHRP/GHRH Peptides



## d2r2ddd (Nov 12, 2013)

The very Basic guide to GHRP/GHRH Peptides | Team Pscarb


----------



## t.c.jones (Dec 7, 2013)

Good read. But I like to eat too much and will probably fail every once in a while.


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for the post, very nice read.


----------



## pscarb (Dec 9, 2013)

d2r2ddd said:


> The very Basic guide to GHRP/GHRH Peptides | Team Pscarb



thank you for linking to my site and not just copying and pasting the article.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Dec 9, 2013)

pscarb said:


> thank you for linking to my site and not just copying and pasting the article.



U r here!  Welcome aboard Pscarb!!:headbang:


----------



## pscarb (Dec 10, 2013)

d2r2ddd said:


> U r here!  Welcome aboard Pscarb!!:headbang:



thank you......


----------



## mikeystrong (Dec 12, 2013)

Well thats a little depressing, I fully read over the article and still dont realy understand GH... and that was the "very basic version". Im going to read it again later and try get more knowledge as this is something id like to add to my aas cycles.


----------



## bigtime (Feb 14, 2014)

Thats a good read man, im about to start peptides myself....


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 14, 2014)

t.c.jones said:


> Good read. But I like to eat too much and will the obably fail every once in a while/QUOTE]
> 
> Well written article but carbs,  or even food in general do not blunt the effects. This has been proven by serum testing


----------

